# Lyft Violates Independent Contractor Agreement and its Own Terms of Use



## Sundaland (Oct 12, 2015)

Have any of you noticed how Lyft violates a driver's status as an independent contractor? When I am driving with a passenger Lyft will automatically assign me another pick up without allowing me to decline the request. If I cancel that affects my cancellation rate and my standing with the company. 

Also, according to the Terms of Use Agreement there are three criteria by which they claim they will deactivate a driver 1) if your rating falls below a 4.6; 2) if your vehicle is no longer in compliance; or 3) if there is a safety concern. However many drivers have been deactivated with a 4.7 or better rating with no explanation given.

Lyft does not honor the independent contractor agreement it signs with its drivers. They want to treat us like employees but do not provide healthcare or any other benefits.


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

Why don't you contact Harry Connick Sr and file your lawsuit against Lyft.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sundaland said:


> Have any of you noticed how Lyft violates a driver's status as an independent contractor? When I am driving with a passenger Lyft will automatically assign me another pick up without allowing me to decline the request. If I cancel that affects my cancellation rate and my standing with the company.
> 
> Also, according to the Terms of Use Agreement there are three criteria by which they claim they will deactivate a driver 1) if your rating falls below a 4.6; 2) if your vehicle is no longer in compliance; or 3) if there is a safety concern. However many drivers have been deactivated with a 4.7 or better rating with no explanation given.
> 
> Lyft does not honor the independent contractor agreement it signs with its drivers. They want to treat us like employees but do not provide healthcare or any other benefits.


I used to cancel all the time, since I never do LINE, so if they push a line on me, which I will not find out till I am finished with the first ride, I cancel it. However I have been doing PREMIER only for a few months after they stiffed me on a commission but since now that they display the PRIMETIME, I will be driving regular LYFT a lot more now. I don't know my cancellation percentage, and not sure where to even find it, but almost all of them I cancelled since it was LINE, which I flat out will not do. I have never received a warning, only "Friendly reminder" about my acceptance rate.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Sundaland said:


> Have any of you noticed how Lyft violates a driver's status as an independent contractor? When I am driving with a passenger Lyft will automatically assign me another pick up without allowing me to decline the request. If I cancel that affects my cancellation rate and my standing with the company.
> 
> Also, according to the Terms of Use Agreement there are three criteria by which they claim they will deactivate a driver 1) if your rating falls below a 4.6; 2) if your vehicle is no longer in compliance; or 3) if there is a safety concern. However many drivers have been deactivated with a 4.7 or better rating with no explanation given.
> 
> Lyft does not honor the independent contractor agreement it signs with its drivers. They want to treat us like employees but do not provide healthcare or any other benefits.


Buy your OWN HEALTH INSURANCE!!! You are a small business.


----------



## Sundaland (Oct 12, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> Buy your OWN HEALTH INSURANCE!!! You are a small business.


Perhaps you misread my discussion. My point is Lyft violates its Terms of Service Agreement. They pay us like independent contractors but treat us as if we are employees.


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

My buddy who drives Uber has been nudging me to drive with lyft and sent me a promo earn 200$ for 50 rides in 30 days. Lyft has been here maybe for couple weeks. Driving Uber is already sometimes a headache do I really wanna another one?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sundaland said:


> Have any of you noticed how Lyft violates a driver's status as an independent contractor? When I am driving with a passenger Lyft will automatically assign me another pick up without allowing me to decline the request. If I cancel that affects my cancellation rate and my standing with the company.
> 
> Also, according to the Terms of Use Agreement there are three criteria by which they claim they will deactivate a driver 1) if your rating falls below a 4.6; 2) if your vehicle is no longer in compliance; or 3) if there is a safety concern. However many drivers have been deactivated with a 4.7 or better rating with no explanation given.
> 
> Lyft does not honor the independent contractor agreement it signs with its drivers. They want to treat us like employees but do not provide healthcare or any other benefits.


In other news, it was announced today that the Earth is _not_ the centre of the solar system. The sun is. Who knew?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sundaland said:


> Perhaps you misread my discussion. My point is Lyft violates its Terms of Service Agreement. They pay us like independent contractors but treat us as if we are employees.


stop eating tranfats!!!!!! lol


----------



## Sundaland (Oct 12, 2015)

Tomahawk21 said:


> My buddy who drives Uber has been nudging me to drive with lyft and sent me a promo earn 200$ for 50 rides in 30 days. Lyft has been here maybe for couple weeks. Driving Uber is already sometimes a headache do I really wanna another one?


Be sure to activate your code before you start your first trip. They will try to weasel out of paying your sign on bonus.


----------



## Kat.from.New.Jersey (Apr 29, 2016)

Sundaland said:


> Have any of you noticed how Lyft violates a driver's status as an independent contractor? When I am driving with a passenger Lyft will automatically assign me another pick up without allowing me to decline the request. If I cancel that affects my cancellation rate and my standing with the company.
> 
> Also, according to the Terms of Use Agreement there are three criteria by which they claim they will deactivate a driver 1) if your rating falls below a 4.6; 2) if your vehicle is no longer in compliance; or 3) if there is a safety concern. However many drivers have been deactivated with a 4.7 or better rating with no explanation given.
> 
> Lyft does not honor the independent contractor agreement it signs with its drivers. They want to treat us like employees but do not provide healthcare or any other benefits.


I agree. They make things up as they go.

Today..
15% last 100 rides and Lyft will "Deactivate" you.
So I can only cancel one out of every 10 rides.. but they deactivated me this morning for ASKING A PASSENGER TO CANCEL! WTF???!!?? They even logged me off and sent me a text that I was logged off before the passenger cancelled. And before i was logged off. I even received a 2nd line request, which I was not able to decline.

Although I do not know how it is legal.. Lyft states that they can deactivate you if you go above the cancellation threshold.. And "THE THRESHOLD AMOUNT" IS NOT STATED ANYWHERE IN THEIR DRIVER AGREEMENTS OR ON THEIR WEBSITE. Their website does not even say they will punish you for any reason related to acceptance rate or cancellation rate.. But they do say :

"Lyft may terminate this Agreement or deactivate your User account immediately in the event: (1) you no longer qualify to provide Services or to operate the approved vehicle under applicable law, rule, permit, ordinance or regulation; (2) you fall below Lyft's star rating or cancellation threshold; (3) Lyft has the good faith belief that such action is necessary to protect the safety of the Lyft community or third parties, provided that in the event of a deactivation pursuant to (1)-(3) above, you will be given notice of the potential or actual deactivation and an opportunity to attempt to cure the issue to Lyft's reasonable satisfaction prior to Lyft permanently terminating the Agreement. For all other breaches of this Agreement, you will be provided notice and an opportunity to cure the breach. If the breach is cured in a timely manner and to Lyft's satisfaction, this Agreement will not be permanently terminated. Sections 2, 6, 7 (with respect to the license), 11-12, 14-19, and 21 shall survive any termination or expiration of this Agreement."

The cancellation threshold is nowhere to be found, but I was told in an email that it is 15% of your last 100 rides.

How can this be legal if they don't tell you this anywhere in the agreement? I think they just make it up as they go. They deactivated me for cancelling Two rides last week. And then the deactivated me last night when j asked a passenger to cancel because I did not mean to accept his request. I complained and then I was able to log back on. They told me to "take a break".

It's crazy how they treat you like u are an employee but wont let u have employee benefits, like minimum wage and expenses. Thats because they dont want to pay taxes. Too many companies are trying to get away with this contractor crap! They should not be able to control anything you Do, and you should not get punished for cancelling a ride, especially if u accepted the ride by mistake. And you definatly shouldn't get punished for asking a passenger to cancel, because that is exactly what they told me to do!!! It is driving me crazy!!

They even say you CAN cancel.. but nothing about a punishment on their site:

"Driver cancellations
Cancellations are a bad experience for all parties, so we recommend using discretion when cancelling rides.

Drivers can cancel a ride by tapping the arrow in the top right corner of the app during a ride and selecting either 'Cancel' or 'No-show.'

Of course, we know there are times when it's perfectly reasonable for you to cancel a ride you've already accepted, such as:

You or a loved one has an emergency
Passenger verbally or physically threatens your safety (if this happens, go to Safety info for drivers and tap 'Call Me')
You've looked for and tried contacting a passenger but still don't see them
When cancelling rides, remember that Lyft's community is diverse, representing different generations, ethnicities, genders, sexual orientations, and religions. We encourage open-mindedness and mutual respect. Read more about our Anti-Discrimination Policies.

If you cancelled a ride for safety reasons or couldn't contact a passenger (for example, if they had an incorrect or disconnected phone number), tap 'Contact Support' below to let us know.

Include the following:

Requesting passenger's name
Time and date of ride
Pickup location
Back to top

Cancellations and acceptance rate
When a passenger cancels or is marked no-show, your acceptance rate won't be affected.

If a passenger contacts you saying they don't need a ride but they've already requested it, ask them to cancel the ride on their end.

If you've arrived at a passenger's pickup location and they don't show up after you've tapped to arrive, try to call them and wait for the timer to count down to 0:00.

After the timer runs out, you'll be able to mark the passenger as a no-show by tapping "Passenger is no-show" and then tapping "Confirm no-show." Your acceptance rate will not be affected.

Need help? Tap 'Call Me' to speak directly with our driver support team. After you enter your number, we'll connect you in a few moments."

In their terms of service, WHICH is basically a one-sided contract..WHICH shouldn't be a contract at all.. it says;

"Lyft does not, and shall not be deemed to, direct or control you generally or in your performance under this Agreement specifically, including in connection with your provision of Services, your acts or omissions, or your operation and maintenance of your vehicle. You retain the sole right to determine when, where, and for how long you will utilize the Lyft Platform. You retain the option to accept or to decline or ignore a Rider's request for Services via the Lyft Platform, or to cancel an accepted request for Services via the Lyft Platform, subject to Lyft's then-current cancellation policies. "

Again, it brings you back to "Lyft's cancellation policy", which i pasted above. No where does it state any number or % of cancellations, and it also says nothing about being punished because of 15% cancellation rate..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sundaland said:


> Have any of you noticed how Lyft violates a driver's status as an independent contractor? When I am driving with a passenger Lyft will automatically assign me another pick up without allowing me to decline the request. If I cancel that affects my cancellation rate and my standing with the company.
> 
> Also, according to the Terms of Use Agreement there are three criteria by which they claim they will deactivate a driver 1) if your rating falls below a 4.6; 2) if your vehicle is no longer in compliance; or 3) if there is a safety concern. However many drivers have been deactivated with a 4.7 or better rating with no explanation given.
> 
> Lyft does not honor the independent contractor agreement it signs with its drivers. They want to treat us like employees but do not provide healthcare or any other benefits.


Class Action Lawsuit !

Time to set them straight !


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Class Action Lawsuit !
> 
> Time to set them straight !


It's been YEARS and they still haven't paid out the promised money on the previous one somehow


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Sundaland said:


> Have any of you noticed how Lyft violates a driver's status as an independent contractor? When I am driving with a passenger Lyft will automatically assign me another pick up without allowing me to decline the request. If I cancel that affects my cancellation rate and my standing with the company.
> 
> Also, according to the Terms of Use Agreement there are three criteria by which they claim they will deactivate a driver 1) if your rating falls below a 4.6; 2) if your vehicle is no longer in compliance; or 3) if there is a safety concern. However many drivers have been deactivated with a 4.7 or better rating with no explanation given.
> 
> Lyft does not honor the independent contractor agreement it signs with its drivers. They want to treat us like employees but do not provide healthcare or any other benefits.


Lyft is an unethical company, however, you can decline a stacked ping without impacting your acceptance rate. So this particular criticism is not well founded imho.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Sundaland said:


> Have any of you noticed how Lyft violates a driver's status as an independent contractor? When I am driving with a passenger Lyft will automatically assign me another pick up without allowing me to decline the request. If I cancel that affects my cancellation rate and my standing with the company.
> 
> Also, according to the Terms of Use Agreement there are three criteria by which they claim they will deactivate a driver 1) if your rating falls below a 4.6; 2) if your vehicle is no longer in compliance; or 3) if there is a safety concern. However many drivers have been deactivated with a 4.7 or better rating with no explanation given.
> 
> Lyft does not honor the independent contractor agreement it signs with its drivers. They want to treat us like employees but do not provide healthcare or any other benefits.


Lyft has already stated that it you cancel the new request before dropping g off the current pax, your standing will not be affected, only acceptance rate.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Tomahawk21 said:


> ... Driving Uber is already sometimes a headache do I really wanna another one?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Sundaland said:


> Have any of you noticed how Lyft violates a driver's status as an independent contractor? When I am driving with a passenger Lyft will automatically assign me another pick up without allowing me to decline the request. If I cancel that affects my cancellation rate and my standing with the company.
> 
> Also, according to the Terms of Use Agreement there are three criteria by which they claim they will deactivate a driver 1) if your rating falls below a 4.6; 2) if your vehicle is no longer in compliance; or 3) if there is a safety concern. However many drivers have been deactivated with a 4.7 or better rating with no explanation given.
> 
> Lyft does not honor the independent contractor agreement it signs with its drivers. They want to treat us like employees but do not provide healthcare or any other benefits.


Stop cancelling and you won't have any issues. Fight fire with fire.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/never-cancel-another-call-again-beat-the-system-here%E2%80%99s-how.207571/


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Stop cancelling and you won't have any issues. Fight fire with fire.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/never-cancel-another-call-again-beat-the-system-here%E2%80%99s-how.207571/


Its still a Pita, sometimes takes a bunch of time, drops you out of queues, or holds you until surge drops...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

When it does that, force close the app, immediately reopen in, and repeat about 20 times. It will drop the call faster because the connection is being repeatedly lost.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> When it does that, force close the app, immediately reopen in, and repeat about 20 times. It will drop the call faster because the connection is being repeatedly lost.


I know. Also moving a block then location off... etc.

Still a PITA.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

LVC said:


> Why don't you contact Harry Connick Sr and file your lawsuit against Lyft.


Eric Holder would likely get Sundaland superior results.

Too bad the OP seems to believe they're real Lyft employees with full HR benefits, 401k/Roth IRA plan and stock options. 

Sundaland, this is the part where you divorce the Better BF & start collecting alimony from your deadbeat baby daddie ie.
1. Leave Lyft app running
2. Publicly breakup Khardashian ghetto style on social media (ie this forum) while you
3. Install & run an infamous Pimp app called Uber, and 
4. Start your new job hoe-ing for your new Pimp as you 
5. Work your way up the corporate ladder becoming McScrooge's new Bottom B#tch 

Don't forget to post back on here from time to time and tell us how it's going


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I know. Also moving a block then location off... etc.
> 
> Still a PITA.


I don't move - then Lyft can say I'm charging the PAX and deactivate


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Theory: Lyft and Uber will deactivate us if we do blah blah blah whatever they feel is bad.

Reality: Uber and Lyft can cut us off at any time, with no explanation, and it is perfectly legal. However, if you believe you were cut off due to racism, sexism, ADA issues, etc, then you have a case.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

This is a PITA, but it's fixable. It just turns the each pickup from a four tap operation into a six tap operation.

Tap Arrive, then Confirm Arrival
Tap Pick Up pax, then Confirm Pick Up pax
Tap Go Offline, then Confirm Go Offline

It's way too much tapping compared with Uber's one swipe, but the two additional taps become automatic after a while.

Very stupid on Lyft's part - they could be offering me new rides as I approach each dropoff, instead of having to wait until I go back online after each one.


----------

